# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Dinner in San Francisco?

## katva

I just finished booking a trip to CA in early May. My sister and I are running the Avenue of the Giants Marathon, in Eureka. Through the redwood forests :thumb up:   It's called one of the most beautiful marathons in the world!  Anyway......we fly into SFO on a Friday, spend the night in the city, and then head up north. 

We want a great meal somewhere in SF. Doesn't have to be fancy, but has to be good!  We will be celebrating my 50th :)  Recommendations?

Manresa and French Laundry came to mind, but my sisters flight arrives late evening, so we won't have the time to get outside of the city......So, looking for something within the city.

----------


## JEK

My daughter and son-in-law are the experts on this and I will get the current best bets. Since the baby arrived we tend to babysit and let them have date night. 

One of the last places we enjoyed, pre-baby was Trick Dog. 

http://www.trickdogbar.com/

----------


## katva

> My daughter and son-in-law are the experts on this and I will get the current best bets. Since the baby arrived we tend to babysit and let them have date night. 
> 
> One of the last places we enjoyed, pre-baby was Trick Dog. 
> 
> http://www.trickdogbar.com/



 :thumb up: 
Ok, thanks!  We are staying at the Omni, if that makes any difference. I don't know the city very well anymore!

----------


## JEK

Marybeth and Randy liked this suggestion


https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...l=1#post842821

----------


## JEK

Sign up for Über before you go --- best way to get around in SF.

----------


## katva

Is it Hogs and Rocks from the thread??  That and Trick Dog both look great----and if we didn't have to have an iron clad digestive system in tact, and a totally clear head, they would be perfect!!  Thinking more food.....less cocktails for this one. We gotta run 26.2 miles ..... :Wink-slap:  and in my experience, every bite and sip prior to the run makes a difference! A glass of wine will be fine, though :)But make it a REALLY good one!!!

----------


## katva

Oh, yes...and I'm already on Uber. Love it!

----------


## JEK

Eaten here many times -- always great. 

http://www.boulevardrestaurant.com/

----------


## katva

:thumb up:  And it's on this list of top 100. http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/listin...o=0&Submit=Nav
Quite a list!

----------


## amyb

We like Postrio's on Post

----------


## JoshA

We had a great meal at Aquarello a few months ago.

----------


## katva

Thanks Amy and Josh!  Both look great :thumb up:

----------


## marybeth

Yes, Hogs and Rocks was great but maybe not what you need for a pre-race meal...LOL!

Second John's rec for Boulevard, a wonderful restaurant and special place.  In our most recent two trips we also loved A16 (great for carb-loading), Zuni Cafe (classic CA), and Absinthe (French bistro.). Haven't eaten there in a while but Slanted Door for Asian is also good, and in the amazing Ferry Building.

This race sound awesome!  Good luck with training...the weather is certainly not conducive.

----------


## JEK

The parents of our grandson hit Zuni often. In earlier times we would all go together  :cool:

----------


## katva

Great---- thanks!  My sister and I will have fun deciding :)   And yeah, Marybeth.... It's been a tough go trying to get my runs in!  Yesterday was great, but the rest of the week doesn't look good. This is why there aren't so many spring marathons.....

----------


## Rosemary

Über is wonderful.  My daughter uses it often in Washington.

----------


## katva

> Über is wonderful.  My daughter uses it often in Washington.



 :thumb up:  I use it in DC--- love it. The first time I used Uber was in NYC a year ago----- perfect option!!!  I'm hooked :)

----------


## Petri

We enjoyed Coqueta quite a lot last spring, it was mostly a surprise find (a new one and very fully booked) but it has found itself to quite a few top lists, e.g. http://www.esquire.com/blogs/food-fo...staurants-1113 and the reviews been great, http://www.foodgal.com/2013/05/san-f...izing-triumph/

It's one of the few times I had to order another set..  just had to get another portion of Pluma :)

----------


## katva

Petri---- thanks!  That sounds fantastic :thumb up:

----------

